# Corny Joke - Windows Are Stuck



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

A wife calls her husband in the office 
 "Honey, the windows are stuck. Please tell me what to do?" 
 "Just pour some hot water on them, that should make them move" 
 Wife calls back in 15 minutes 
 "Honey, I did exactly what you told me but now the computer won't even start"


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2014)

That'll do it.


----------

